# 1000 Club Jacket



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

What did you do with yours, if you have earned one?

Mine came about the same time as the nationwide PDB nerf a month and a half ago. I only wore it for about a week until I started reading this forum more consistently and got fed up with them. Now it's hanging in my closet and I haven't worn it in a while.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Make it your own and stitches, patches, etc. I plan to add several patches and what not to make it my own.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> What did you do with yours, if you have earned one?
> 
> Mine came about the same time as the nationwide PDB nerf a month and a half ago. I only wore it for about a week until I started reading this forum more consistently and got fed up with them. Now it's hanging in my closet and I haven't worn it in a while.


After 5000+ rides, I still haven't gotten one (don't want one), but I'd throw it in the trash like I did my Lyft amp.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Wore it to Paris in December (it actually is a very high quality jacket, at least 8 months ago). Took a picture wearing the jacket in front of the Arc De Triomphe, hint, hint Lyft. Emailed the picture to Lyft, got back a boilerplate reply, meh Lyft.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Just got my jacket offer. I hear it's a nice jacket. I'll have to wait till the fall/winter but I'll wear it.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Just got my jacket offer. I hear it's a nice jacket. I'll have to wait till the fall/winter but I'll wear it.


The jacket is a decent quality, I'll admit, but I much prefer my black leather jacket.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I wear mine almost everyday it's close to north face quality. I was impressed with it. Good for foggy San Francisco


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Approximately WHEN, after you've given your 1000th ride, will Lyft email you about the jacket? I passed 1000 rides last week and am now up to 1021.

Do I need to email them? Does anyone have a pic of this jacket?


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I got 2 jackets don't ask me how but I gave one to a homeless person last year and they still wear it cause I see him occasionally, and the other I sold on eBay for $32 lol


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Approximately WHEN, after you've given your 1000th ride, will Lyft email you about the jacket? I passed 1000 rides last week and am now up to 1021.
> 
> Do I need to email them? Does anyone have a pic of this jacket?


The jacket is surprisingly nice, of good quality and having only a very small Lyft logo that is barely noticeable. It was almost 2 years ago, but as I remember Lyft offered me the jacket shortly after I reached 1000 rides. I would post a picture but my adult son borrowed the jacket from me last Fall and never returned it! He, too, really liked it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lag Monkey said:


> I wear mine almost everyday it's close to north face quality. I was impressed with it. Good for foggy San Francisco


Except for the logo it's exact north face denali.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

unPat said:


> Except for the logo it's exact north face denali.


Wow, that's impressive. I love my TNF Denali.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm a fan of the jacket I haven't worn it in awhile because well it's been 90 degrees for the last 4 months. Last winter I used it a lot, honestly its one of my favorite light non dress jackets I own. It's the perfect weight for Colorado winter days


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Mine is still in the box. I prefer cash rewards.


----------



## jaydub (Apr 2, 2017)

I have over 1200 uber rides should I be expecting something?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

jaydub said:


> I have over 1200 uber rides should I be expecting something?












https://uberpeople.net/threads/1000-trips-notification.46534/#post-617656


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> What did you do with yours, if you have earned one?
> 
> Mine came about the same time as the nationwide PDB nerf a month and a half ago. I only wore it for about a week until I started reading this forum more consistently and got fed up with them. Now it's hanging in my closet and I haven't worn it in a while.


Gave it to my mom


----------



## Delicroix (Jan 26, 2017)

Just fill out this Form for your jacket
https://take.lyft.com/1kclub/


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Delicroix said:


> Just fill out this Form for your jacket
> https://take.lyft.com/1kclub/


February 27, 2018

AND PLEASE NOTE: Lyft's invites to order the jacket are not going out as reliably as they used to. If you have given over 1,000 rides and not received an e-mail or text message inviting you to order the jacket, go to the below page, and click on ORDER.

See Jacket Photo and Order Form Here: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013080788-The-1-000-ride-gift#eligibility


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> What did you do with yours, if you have earned one?


I stitch every negative comment left by my passengers into mine, Leonard Shelby style.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

jaydub said:


> I have over 1200 uber rides should I be expecting something?


Nearly 9000 rides with uber and they canned me.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Nearly 9000 rides with uber and they canned me.


What happened? Hope you joined the latest lawsuit.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-lawsuit.243463


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I cut the stitching on the logo and took the lyft patches off!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> I cut the stitching on the logo and took the lyft patches off!


Think I'll try that.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I gave mine to a homeless guy. It helps him stay warm at night and it’s great advertisement

Why they don’t give a $100 bonus to long time drivers really shows you how they care


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Wearing mine today, it's cold out there! I hadn't worn it in over a year.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I thought it was embarrassing to wear. A pax saw it in the trunk when I was loading luggage, said it was a nice-looking jacket.
It was cold that day. I gave the pax the jacket.


----------



## Zdshooter (Aug 18, 2015)

The material and the long sleeve fitting are mediocre. Plus it smell like plastic. Will be donated...


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> What did you do with yours, if you have earned one?
> 
> Mine came about the same time as the nationwide PDB nerf a month and a half ago. I only wore it for about a week until I started reading this forum more consistently and got fed up with them. Now it's hanging in my closet and I haven't worn it in a while.


Stopped wearing it and stopped running the amp. Back to a sticker when I drive. Not a good driver company to represent.



Trump Economics said:


> After 5000+ rides, I still haven't gotten one (don't want one), but I'd throw it in the trash like I did my Lyft amp.


Your profile still says "Lyft is the lesser of 2 evils." Isn't it time to change that header..lol. The past is the past.



jaydub said:


> I have over 1200 uber rides should I be expecting something?


Nope just no aggravation running their app like Lyft. Lyft off what a piece of garbage app.


----------

